# Difference between a 99 and a 02 motor and parts



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

What is the difference between a 99' motor and a 02' motor. I've got a 99 with a blown head gasket and thinkin bout getting a 02. Could I use parts off the 99 for the 02 if needed?
Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there as a model change in 99, do you know when it was born (production date) ??? should be in drivers door jamb


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

99 was a VQ30DE and the 02 is a VQ35DE. You would have to change the ECM and wiring harness to use the later motor, among other things, likely.


----------

